# Urinary tract symptoms after D&C?



## Rivka5

I want to thank everyone who left supportive comments in my other thread. It's too overwhelming right now to try to answer them all, but I appreciated every one of them and have been re-reading them.

I had an emergency D&C on Friday night, which was very very scary. Afterward I had almost no bleeding and some minor pain which is controlled by ibuprofen. They sent me home with ibuprofen and a one-week course of doxycycline (an antibiotic).

In the last few days I've been having what feels like urinary tract irritation. I'm peeing a lot and having a sort of an irritated spasm-y feeling if I don't drink huge amounts of water. Sometimes I feel like I need to pee and don't actually pee very much, and sometimes it's a little painful to start peeing.

I know it sounds like I'm describing a UTI, but I can't imagine that one would start while I was actually on antibiotics. It also doesn't feel as bad as UTIs I've had before - I'm not going every five minutes, or anything.

Has anyone else had urinary tract symptoms after a D&C? Is it possible that the surgery just caused general inflammation or irritation in the whole area? Or should I see my midwife and get tested for a UTI?


----------



## Amydoula

I would get a urine test, it sounds very much like a UTI, and only an antibiotic that was meant for use for a UTI will work for a UTI. Does that make sense? I just reread it and it sounds weird to me..... Anyway I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Amydoula

I would get a urine test, it sounds very much like a UTI, and only an antibiotic that was meant for use for a UTI will work for a UTI. Does that make sense? I just reread it and it sounds weird to me..... Anyway I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Amydoula

I would get a urine test, it sounds very much like a UTI, and only an antibiotic that was meant for use for a UTI will work for a UTI. Does that make sense? I just reread it and it sounds weird to me..... Anyway I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PrayinFor12

For what it's worth, I noticed a lot of pain after the D&C if I got a full bladder, as well as anytime I'd go pee. Mine cleared up a week after the D&C. I can't definitively say we have the same situation, but I thought I'd chime in.


----------



## TeaghansMama

i work in an OR and it is very common to cath a patient (in and out cath) prior to the procedure, after sedation
maybe they did this and you are having symptoms due to urethral irritation but not a true infection? that's what i would guess.
hope you feel better soon!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

First, I am so very sorry for your loss and needing and emergency d&c. I had to have an emergency d&c, and had the same feeling. Almost like a burning sensation, but I was put on a very strong dose of IV antibiotics at the hospital for 3 days, and I was on antibiotics for 10 days when I got home. So if it was a UTI it cleared up. I didnt have a cath, because the doctor said it would be difficult to perform the d&c with one in place. I was also on alot of fluids too, at one time needing having 2 IV caths with fluid going through both, and I think my bladder worked overtime. If it continues to be uncomfortable, I would call your doctor and have a ua done, or at least have them see you to make sure everything is alright. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## iluvbnamomma

Rivka,

Did your symptoms go away or were you ever tested for the UTI? I have the exact same symptoms going on. I had a D&C Tuesday. I have not been bleeding at all. not even spotting really and then last night (2 days later) i started to have the pain you are describing. Just curious if you ever found anything out.
Our condition is parralleling one another and it is beginning to freak me out!








Take Care.


----------



## Rivka5

Yes, my symptoms did go away without treatment. They were at their worst about 5-7 days after my D&C, and then gradually improved. I think it really was just a matter of irritation to the whole genital tract, from the surgery.

So hang in there and drink lots of water (that seemed to make me more comfortable), and good luck to you.


----------

